# ربي انتشلني فاني غريق ابسط يمينك وارفعني



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مارس 2009)

*ربي ومخلصي يسوع اشكرك يا رب من عمق قلبي 
اشكرك علي كل ما صنعت لاجلي وعلي كل لحظة في حياتي 
اشكرك علي عنايتك الفائقة ومحبتك الكبيرة

الهي اشعر اني لا استحق محبتك العظيمة وفدائك لي 
لانني لازلت احزن قلبك بتصرفاتي وعندي وتمسكي بالخطايا التي تحزن قلبك وتدمية

لازلت اصلبك واغرس الحربة بجمك باعمالي التي لا ترضيك

علمني يا رب 
علمني كيف احبك
علمني كيف يكون فرحي واشتياقي للاعمال التي ترضي صلاحك 
علمني كيف اتغلب علي ضعفي 
علمني انت كيف اهرب 
علمني اطرد الشيطان بكل وساوسة في راسي

اعرف اني وعدتك كثيرا وعدت الي حيث كنت
اعرف اني كم من مرات بكيت وصليت ورنمت و قلت لك الكثير من الوعود ولم اصدق
احنثت بوعودي ورجعت الي خطايا نفسي 
ولكن رجائي فيك يا الهي انت لا تشاء موت الخاطيء مثل ان يرجع ويحي 

 انت الداعي الكل الي الخلاص 

لا تتركني يا الهي ولا ترزلني من اجل خطايا نفسي 
لا ترفضني يا الهي 
عرفتك حنون ورؤف وكم من خطاة علي مر العصور قبلت توبتهم واعنتهم الي المنتهي

امحو اثامي يا اللة واجعلني مستحقة لبنوتك 
انتشلني يا رب فاني غريقة وانت منقذي
ابسط يمينك وارفعني مما اقاسي 

اعطني ان اكون مستحقة للنعمة التي اعطيتني اياها
سانتظر معونتك 
سانتظر قوتك
سانتظر يمينك التي تساندني منذ طفولتي
ليس لي رجاء اذا اتكلت علي قوتي 
ولكن رجائي فيك وحدك يا من فديتني 

احبك يا يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا ليسوع 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مارس 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو
انا اصلي بصلي هنا وبخرج اللي عاوزة اقولة لربنا قفي المنتدي الصلاة
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 مارس 2009)

*الهى ومخلصى انى اضم صوتى الى صوتها*
* مصليا معها كل كلمه وكل حرف فاقبل صلاتنا الهى *
*++++++++++++++++++*
*صلاه رائعه *
*الله يبارك عمل ايديك دوما*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2009)

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>



*مرسي يا بنبوناية 
علي المشاركة الجميلة
ازكريني في صلواتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مارس 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الهى ومخلصى انى اضم صوتى الى صوتها*
> * مصليا معها كل كلمه وكل حرف فاقبل صلاتنا الهى *
> *++++++++++++++++++*
> *صلاه رائعه *
> *الله يبارك عمل ايديك دوما*​



*مرسي يا بهاء علي مشاركتك
الكتابية والوجدانية

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة​



*مرسي يا بنوتا 
الروعة هي مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## totty (18 مارس 2009)

*أمـــــــــــــين يارب

بجد صلاه رائعه ولمست قلبى اووووى
تعيشى وتصلى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمـــــــــــــين يارب
> 
> بجد صلاه رائعه ولمست قلبى اووووى
> تعيشى وتصلى يا حبيبتى*​



*مرسي يا توتي 
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكي​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن

شكرااااااا على الصور والصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك  راجعة للمسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور والصلاة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك  راجعة للمسيح



*مرسي يا كليمو  علي مرورك الجميل
صلي عني​*


----------



## love my jesus (20 مارس 2009)

*جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا

الصلاة


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2009)

*صلاه فى منتهى الجمال 
أنا ابتديت بيها يومى
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *صلاه فى منتهى الجمال
> أنا ابتديت بيها يومى
> ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى*



*مرسي علي تشريفك صفحتي يا دونا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

love my jesus قال:


> *جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> الصلاة
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا جميلة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*مرسي يا هابي 
شرفتيني سيدتي​*


----------

